# Molly isn't feeling well..:-(



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Took Molly for our afternoon walk and we were almost home and she didn't want to walk she kept wanting to lick the pavement for some reason so I carried her back. When we got in she was doing this motion with her head like she wanted to vomit and her tongue kept going in and out. I took her out on the balcony cause I thought she wanted to vomit.

She kept licking the balcony floor cause it's bumpy (cement or not sure what you call it). I was drying her paws and she kept licking the whole time. Then I brought her in and she started licking the carpet and wouldn't stop. I called the vet and explained what was wrong he told me to check in her mouth to see if anything was stuck in there but I couldn't find anything. I don't have a ride right now went around but no neighbours were home 

Anyhow she has vomited now but it was all food some digested some not. Then she lied down for a bit and was fine until she heard a noise in the hallway and barked. Then she started doing the gagging motion again and that's when she vomited. After that she lied down again but then kept going to try and lick the carpet so I rolled it up. She keeps trying to go investigate it....don't know what is up with this. Anyhow she is going to the vets at 4:30pm. She seems sad!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Renee, get you hands in her mouth as far as you can and see what is in there, I agree with the vet and I think there is something stuck and bothering her, and hitting her gag reflex...like when you have a hair on your tongue kind of thing.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

you can run your nails on her tongue too, just to see if there is anything there...lightly of course


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> Renee, get you hands in her mouth as far as you can and see what is in there, I agree with the vet and I think there is something stuck and bothering her, and hitting her gag reflex...like when you have a hair on your tongue kind of thing.


I did I can't find anything she is lying down on her bed now and is sleeping another hour to wait I keep watching her!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Poor Molly and poor you!  I hope it turns out to be nothing.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

its probably like a hair or something, you know how it feels when you have a hair on your tongue


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Poor Molly, has she licked some rock salt of the icy pavements?
Ruby recently had a couple of days sickness, and was quite lethargic, I thought i would give her 24 hours, and she was fine.
But checking the mouth (if possible) is good advice 
Is Molly drinking? Xx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> its probably like a hair or something, you know how it feels when you have a hair on your tongue


Eww yes but I don't get why she keeps licking the carpet and nibbling on it? You think that would make it worse cause it's fuzzy.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Don't worry Renee, it's probably just some hair or fluff bothering her.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

dio.ren said:


> Eww yes but I don't get why she keeps licking the carpet and nibbling on it? You think that would make it worse cause it's fuzzy.


Probably just to try and get it off. when she gets up she might have swallowed whatever it is and be just fine.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

They lick to self sooth, she is probably feeling naseous. No need to panic, dogs do get sick from time to time. 99.9 % of the time it is nothing!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Poor Molly, has she licked some rock salt of the icy pavements?
> Ruby recently had a couple of days sickness, and was quite lethargic, I thought i would give her 24 hours, and she was fine.
> But checking the mouth (if possible) is good advice
> Is Molly drinking? Xx


No there was no salt at all today so it's not that. She hasn't drank since we got back I gave her fresh water and took the bowl to her but she didn't want any.



RuthMill said:


> Don't worry Renee, it's probably just some hair or fluff bothering her.


Well she is going to the vet just to be on the safe side! When I called him I sounded like a crazy freak I'm sure  I was panicking


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh Molly Pocket, stop making mama worry!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Well it's better to be on the safe side, but I'm sure she will be fine x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Aw, try to keep calm Renee, you know what they're like for hoovering things up from pavements! Poor Molly and poor you though, good luck at the vets xxx


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Big hugs to you and belly rubs for Molly. Hope the vet visit turns out to just be a checkup (I know mine seem to miraculously recover as I pull up to their office). But will be sending Molly all of our get well wishes.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Poor Molly, hope she gets over it quickly x


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh Renee . . I feel like I panic sometimes also . . but we do love and worry about out babies. Please let us know as soon as you return from the Vets please.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Ahhhh poor Molly, the licking thing is strange! It would certainly freak me out too! They are our babies and anything strange causes panic! As for being sick, jasper did this tonight about 30 mins after my daughter came home from school, I put it down to excitement but I though he would never stop heaving! He has a habit if random puking, lol. I hope the vet gives her the all clear and it just as others have said something strange she's picked up on her walk that's caused the strange licking. Big hugs to you and gorgeous Molly! Her picture is on the fridge by the way, the one with her tongue out and the hydrangeas behind her...she's beautiful xxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

JasperBlack said:


> Ahhhh poor Molly, the licking thing is strange! It would certainly freak me out too! They are our babies and anything strange causes panic! As for being sick, jasper did this tonight about 30 mins after my daughter came home from school, I put it down to excitement but I though he would never stop heaving! He has a habit if random puking, lol. I hope the vet gives her the all clear and it just as others have said something strange she's picked up on her walk that's caused the strange licking. Big hugs to you and gorgeous Molly! Her picture is on the fridge by the way, the one with her tongue out and the hydrangeas behind her...she's beautiful xxx
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


I agree it is a strange symptom . . . I try as a nurse to work through symptoms to figure things out . . remember a few weeks ago when Sami had the horrible slobbers? It was the most bizzare thing I have ever seen . . and frightening!! Kisses to Molly with hopes that the Vet sorts through this quickly! XXOO


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Big :hug: to you and Molly as know the stress of worrying about a Poo - hope she is back to her old self very soon  x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh Molly...
Big hugs Renee, I hope the vet sorts her out PDQ.
X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Poor baby Molly. I hope she gets better soon. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Back from the vets. He checked her mouth and throat and there was nothing. He said the carpet licking was likely to induce vomiting. He checked her abdomen and temperature and everything was ok so he gave her a shot I guess it's sort of like Pepto Bismol but for dogs to soothe her tummy. He also gave us some canned food that is gentle on the tummy. He said to monitor her and that if she keeps vomiting or gagging that he will do an x-tray but he didn't feel like she needed one yet. So will be keeping an eye on her for the next day. Said to check for diarrhea. So I feel better now


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Phew.
So glad you feel better, hope Molly is completely back to normal very quickly.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw good! Little Molly is just fine!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Please keep us updated . . I haven't left this site til I heard how she was doing. There was never an answer for Samis awful slobbering for 2 days either . . never found anything, but after fluids and probably the same shot he improved greatly. Fingers crossed for Molly.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

It sounds like it will all be fine, I am glad for both of you.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh glad you guys are all OK. Yay! Big hugs!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

She is still doing this weird movement with her head and if she barks she makes this awful sound after. Like if something was stuck in her throat...I just wish she would lie down and take a nap


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> She is still doing this weird movement with her head and if she barks she makes this awful sound after. Like if something was stuck in her throat...I just wish she would lie down and take a nap


Can you give her half a benadryl to help her rest? Poor baby Molly.Sick bellies stink.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh dear poor Molly. hopefully the shot the vet gave her will kick in soon and do something. It is horrible to see them, not right. Arlo and Savannah send big kisses XX


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Can you give her half a benadryl to help her rest? Poor baby Molly.Sick bellies stink.


I don't have any what type do you give? I have never given her any before. I don't like that hacking thing she does like if something is stuck in her throat but she ate the food he gave her fine so if she was blocked you think she wouldn't be able to eat??


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm not sure the benadryl is such a great idea? If something is stuck in her throat and/or she ate something gross, she might be better alert if she needs to vomit? Maybe call the vet first?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

fairlie said:


> I'm not sure the benadryl is such a great idea? If something is stuck in her throat and/or she ate something gross, she might be better alert if she needs to vomit? Maybe call the vet first?


Thanks never thought of that I don't have any anyhow!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Phew, glad the vet isn't overly concerned! I wonder if it could be a reaction to something that has irritated her throat! It's so hard, I wish they could talk so they could tell us what was wrong so we could help them better! Fingers crossed she is a lot better in the morning xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Renee! I just saw this thread! So sorry Molly got sick again! Hope everything settles down soon.:hug::hug:


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Hope Molly is feeling more like herself today xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh Sorry to read this, really hope she managed to settle for the night and is doing much better now, poor little Molly. Dudley sends her a big doggie kiss.


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh Renee I hope little Molly is feeling better soon it is so worrying when you poo is poorly? Sending love and hugs to you all xx


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Just saw this thread and barney is sending Molly a big woof and hoping she is better today.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks everyone! She woke up this morning and she has energy jumped all over my neighbor in the elevator and she ate that food the vet gave her. She still is doing that head thing it sort of reminds me of the movement of a chickens head when the walk ....hard to explain?? She finally settled once she was in her crate at night not a peep or much movement. She is supposed to go to daycare this morning but now not sure we will take her their? Tomorrow is her spa day so hopefully she will be better Will see how the day progresses. She hasn't licked the carpet yet and hasn't vomited since yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Thats great news Renee . . kisses XXXX keep us posted


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Glad she is better

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

oh glad to hear things have improved!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

sounds good that she is eating well and seems much better in herself, maybe she did have something stuck and now that area feels a bit irritated, hopefully she will stop the chicken impressions soon.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Great to hear Molly's stopped carpet licking! Glad she's back with a bounce in her step x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

She had a few gagging/weird cough moments sort of like she was going to vomit but she didn't. We had to go to the dentist this morning and daycare wouldn't take her cause of it so we took her with us I stayed in the car with her til it was my time to go in and by the time Christine was done I had just got in so it worked out good. The dentist said "you can take her in the reception area if you want" So Christine brought her in and everyone loved her. They all went out and patted her she was super excited She has been sleeping since we got back. You can tell she's not her usual self hasn't touched a toy all day. She is totally zonked out on her couch. I am letting her nap I vacuumed and she stayed on her bed and just watched me poor thing. I hope she will be better tomorrow for her spa day!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awe, she isnt quite right in herself is she, poor little thing.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Aww bless her heart! It was good of the dentists to let you bring her in 😊 it sounds like something's irritated her throat, hopefully by tomorrow she will be back to normal for her spa day xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhh poor Molly and you, I hope she's more her usual self, so puzzling when you can't put your finger on it .


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Could it be kennel cough?
Poor Molly moo, do hope she is all better soon.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Renee, have a look at reverse sneezing on Google/you tube. I think Dudley had this once and it sounds very like it. Don't know what caused it and it lasted a few days but he was fine otherwise.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Could it be kennel cough?
> Poor Molly moo, do hope she is all better soon.


She is on Bordetella and the vet never mentioned this. Could she still get it even if her shots are up to date?



DB1 said:


> Renee, have a look at reverse sneezing on Google/you tube. I think Dudley had this once and it sounds very like it. Don't know what caused it and it lasted a few days but he was fine otherwise.


No didn't think of this will google. Does it make them vomit? She only vomited once. Thanks!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Renee my two were coughing for a bit early on in daycare and I think it was a kind of cold. But Lexi would make a lot of gagging sounds and on occasion bring something up. As their energy level didn't change I didn't worry so much. What made me think cold was that Beemer a couple of days after Lexi seemed all clear started with the same symptoms. 

I don't know if this would matter, but have you tried brushing her teeth? I wonder if there's a taste or sensation she can't get rid off in her mouth. Here I'm thinking why would I as human try to wipe my tongue. For me either a bitter tasting something or something that numbed my tongue. Again human thinking and may not really apply to Molly.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Well Dudley never actually vomited so maybe it isn't the same, was sort of like retching and wheezing.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Renee my two were coughing for a bit early on in daycare and I think it was a kind of cold. But Lexi would make a lot of gagging sounds and on occasion bring something up. As their energy level didn't change I didn't worry so much. What made me think cold was that Beemer a couple of days after Lexi seemed all clear started with the same symptoms.
> 
> I don't know if this would matter, but have you tried brushing her teeth? I wonder if there's a taste or sensation she can't get rid off in her mouth. Here I'm thinking why would I as human try to wipe my tongue. For me either a bitter tasting something or something that numbed my tongue. Again human thinking and may not really apply to Molly.


Thanks yes I brushed her teeth yesterday. She isn't licking the carpet today thankfully just the occasional gagging like she is going to vomit but she has an appetite she was crying for her supper just now and she ate it all. Her poop is normal. It's very weird maybe a bug or a cold but the vet didn't mention anything like that. I did read about reverse sneezing so maybe it's that?? Will call the vet tomorrow to ask questions!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Reverse sneezing would not account for the lethargy and vomiting. If she is not a lot better tomorrow I would postpone the spa day. She might have a cold and could be contagious. Poor little Molly, encourage her to drink as much as you can to keep her hydrated. Sending her some virtual chicken soup, some ginger ale and plenty of cuddles!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Love § kisses to Molly xxx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

She is not feeling well but she was all over me putting up our little tree. She was trying to get to my Santa so ............ She hasn't hacked for a bit now and tomorrow my sister comes to visit and she has her spa day so lots of things to keep her occupied I am going to call the vet tomorrow and ask about colds etc...I have never had a dog that had a cold before but all my past dogs were big. Maybe smaller dogs are more sensitive. I always put a sweater on her ...she does sneeze a lot maybe she has allergies or something?? It's a mystery right now so hopefully the vet will figure her out!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

How is Molly Muppet?
X


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Marzi said:


> How is Molly Muppet?
> X


Well she seems fine today. She ate her regular food no problem and no gagging. She went to the groomers just got her back. The girl that always does her said that she was a bit fussy today though. She is a lot better!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Good


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Well she seems fine today. She ate her regular food no problem and no gagging. She went to the groomers just got her back. The girl that always does her said that she was a bit fussy today though. She is a lot better!


Glad to hear miss Molly is back on form x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Glad to hear she's feeling better, and all beautiful for her birthday xxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I mean her 1 year with her mommies day xxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------

